# Java Installer



## Zed (12. Feb 2009)

Servus,

Ich such ein kostenloses tool mit dem ich meine Applicationen benutzerfreundlich veröffentlichen kann. Duch Google bin ich auf das Teil hier gestossen. 

http://izpack.org/

Gibt es da evtl. alternativen die ihr nutzt oder hat jemand schon erfahrung mit dem Teil. 


Was ich mir vorstelle ist z.B eine CD. Ins Laufwerk rein Autostart startet jre wird gesucht gegebenfalls installiert und dann meine Application, Desktop Icon plaziert etc.


Gruß
z


----------



## Ebenius (12. Feb 2009)

Zed hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Autostart startet jre wird gesucht gegebenfalls installiert


Dann erfüllt izpack Deine Anforderungen nicht, denn: 


			
				izpack Homepage hat gesagt.:
			
		

> IzPack requires a Java virtual machine to run.



[edit] Nachtrag: Man könnte natürlich das izpack von der CD aus mit einem auf der CD installierten JRE starten... Das wäre möglich.

Ebenius


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Feb 2009)

das hier kenn ich noch..haben wir früher auch benutzt..
http://nsis.sourceforge.net/Main_Page


----------



## Zed (12. Feb 2009)

Das NSIS finde ich mal garnicht schlecht auf den ersten Blick. Was würde man für Linux nehmen. Für Debian könnte man ja auf den internen Packet installer irgendwie zurückgreifen. Was wäre da die allg. Lösung?


----------



## tuxedo (12. Feb 2009)

Ich finde die Idee mit "izPack + mitliefern der JRE zum ausführen des Installers" am besten.

Man kann ja für jedes OS die JRE auf das Installationsmedium drauf legen und dann die Plattformspezifische Batch-File daneben legen. 

Somit hat man eine einzige Installationsroutine für diverse Betriebssysteme. Aus Sicht der Wartbarkeit und Weiterentwicklung macht das doch durchaus Sinn wenn man eine gemeinsame Basis statt viele Installer für viele Plattformen hat!?

- Alex


----------



## Ebenius (12. Feb 2009)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Somit hat man eine einzige Installationsroutine für diverse Betriebssysteme. Aus Sicht der Wartbarkeit und Weiterentwicklung macht das doch durchaus Sinn wenn man eine gemeinsame Basis statt viele Installer für viele Plattformen hat!?


Das kommt sehr darauf an, was man erreichen möchte. Ich würde als Nutzer eines Linux-Systems sehr schnell Krämpfe bekommen, wenn ich jede popelige Software über Installer installieren müsste, anstatt die zum OS gehörende Paketverwaltung verwenden zu können.

Hier lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach oft (also nicht immer) der Aufwand, aus einer Quelle .deb (dbpk on debian), .rpm (RPM on redhat, SuSE), ..., .tar.gz für alle Linuxe die keine Paketverwaltung haben, .zip für alle die keine Lust auf den Installer haben und Installer-Anwendung (für alles andere) zu erzeugen. Den Benutzer nervt eine Software recht schnell, wenn sie sich nicht an die Regeln des jeweiligen Systems hält.

Ebenius


----------



## tuxedo (12. Feb 2009)

Auch wieder wahr. Wobei das auch auf die Zielgruppe ankommt. Nicht jeder der Linux einsetzt möchte .deb/.rpm und Co. benutzen. 

Ich kenne viele die das System so benutzen wie es ausgeliefert wird. Entweder die gewünschte Software ist auf der CD/DVD/im Repositiory, oder man sucht's im Internet. Und da sind nicht wenige dabei die fluchen wenn sie keinen Installer dazu bekommen (gerade wenns um grafische, nicht für Profis gedachte Anwendungen geht) und mit deb&co. nicht viel anfangen können (leider...).

Wobei die ganzen .deb/.rpm Paket ja nichts weiter als Archive sind die irgendwohin entpackt werden müssen. Das ließe sich ja im Build-Prozess der Anwendung bestens automatisieren. Im Gegensatz zu verschiedenen grafischen Installern.

"Falsch" würde ich es finden unter Windows NSIS zu verwenden, unter Linux izPack und unter MacOS wieder einen anderen Installer.

Auf der anderen Seite:
Es gibt eine Menge Anwendungen die beim Installieren diverse Checks ausführen müssen: Ist dies installiert? Ist das passend konfiguriert? Gibt's diese Umgebungsvariable? etc. etc.
Haben hier in der Firma so einen Software-Kandidaten der etwas aufwendig zu installieren ist. 

Naja, die "eine Lösung für alle" gibt es ja offensichtlich nicht.

In diesem Sinne: Jedem das seine ;-)

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Wildcard (12. Feb 2009)

Warum den Krampf nicht sparen und Webstart nehmen? Diese Form des Deployments wurde doch nicht zum Spaß entwickelt...


----------



## tuxedo (12. Feb 2009)

Weil es "Kundenanforderungen" gibt die nicht immer mit Webstart zu vereinbaren sind. 

Persönlich benutze ich Webstart auch.

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (13. Feb 2009)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weil es "Kundenanforderungen" gibt die nicht immer mit Webstart zu vereinbaren sind.


Davon wurde in diesem Thread allerdings nichts erwähnt und schließlich ist es die naheliegendste Lösung.


----------



## Ebenius (13. Feb 2009)

Und jetzt wo es endlich Webstart für x86_64 gibt, steht dem ja auch nix mehr im Wege. Dass sich Sun da so Zeit gelassen hat... :roll:


----------



## tuxedo (13. Feb 2009)

Bisher wurden halt weder Webstart noch Kundenanforderungen genannt. 

Wollte ja nur zum Ausdruck bringen dass Webstart auch nicht das Allheilmittel ist.


----------



## Zed (13. Feb 2009)

Ich denke nicht das Webstart in Frage kommt.
1.) Ich besitze keinen geeigenten Webserver.
2.) Das Programm besitzt eine Embedded Derby DB
3.) Das Programm braucht lese/schreibzugriff aufs Filesystem


Das Programm ist schon im frühen Stadium 12 MB groß.


----------



## tfa (13. Feb 2009)

Einen Web-Server brauchst du für Webstart. Die anderen Punkte sind kein Hindernis.


----------



## HoaX (13. Feb 2009)

Nö, Webstart geht auch ohne Webserver, auch wenn der Name das vermuten lässt, man muss nur passende file-URLs verwenden.


----------



## tfa (13. Feb 2009)

Das wär dann aber eine ziemlich beschränkte Veröffentlichung.


----------



## tuxedo (13. Feb 2009)

Wieso Veröffentlichung? Der TS hat nach einem Installer gefragt, nicht nach "wie verbreite ich die Anwendung im Netz" ;-)


----------



## tfa (13. Feb 2009)

Threadstarter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich such ein kostenloses tool mit dem ich meine Applicationen benutzerfreundlich *veröffentlichen* kann.


----------



## tuxedo (13. Feb 2009)

Okay, *erwischt*   Aber die Vorstellungen decken sich ja nicht so 100%ig mit Webstart:



> Was ich mir *vorstelle ist z.B eine CD. Ins Laufwerk rein * Autostart startet jre wird gesucht gegebenfalls installiert und dann meine Application, Desktop Icon plaziert etc.


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (13. Feb 2009)

Ich selbst liefere für Windows eigentlich immer NSIS-Installer aus, bei denen eine Java-Installation angestoßen wird. Dem JRE-Installer überlasse ich den Check, ob eine JRE vorhanden ist.

Nur um noch ein paar weitere Möglichkeiten zu nennen, wie man Installer für alle möglichen Plattformen machen kann (kostet allerdings):
http://www.ej-technologies.com/products/install4j/overview.html
http://www.advancedinstaller.com/


----------



## Zed (13. Feb 2009)

Wie kann ich mir das bei Webstart vorstellen? 

Die Webstartanwendungen die ich kenne werden nach ausführen local irgenwo hin abgespeichert (Temp?) und bei jedem Start wird der Webserver angesprochen ob was neues am Start ist und ggf. runtegeladen und dann erst die Anwendung gestartet. 

Irgendwie ist mir die gute alte Methode installieren und anklicken irgendwie vom Prinzip her lieber.


[UPDATE]
Ich schreib ne Anwendung die unter GPL läuft da geb ich keinen Kohlen aus für Installer. Die erwähnten Installer sind mal nicht gerade billig.


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (13. Feb 2009)

Webstart kann so konfiguriert werden, dass die Anwendung auch offline läuft. AdvanceInstaller gibt's auch in einer Free-Edition. NSIS ist ebenfalls kostenlos, aber es sind einige Vorkenntnisse notwendig. Dafür gibt es übrigens auch ein Eclipse-Plugin, das sehr gute Dienste leistet.
Für einen plattformübergreifenden Installer ist aber Webstart das Mittel der Wahl.


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (13. Feb 2009)

Und gerade bin ich noch hierüber gestolpert (kostenlos): http://www.installjammer.com/


----------



## Zed (13. Feb 2009)

Von den Screenshots her schaut das Teil so aus als ob es was taugen würde


----------



## Wildcard (13. Feb 2009)

Webstart legt dir auf Wunsch auch Verknüpfungen auf Desktop und im Startmenü an, funktioniert komplett offline, und liefert frei Haus ein automatisches Software Update. Wenn du das nicht magst musst du eben NSIS Script oder ähnliches lernen, liegt bei dir.


----------



## Zed (13. Feb 2009)

Was heiß mögen ich hab halt noch nix mit Webstart zutun gehabt. Darum kann ich den Funktionsumfang schlecht einschätzen. Ein Installer ist ein Installer der installiert und das wars.


----------



## Ebenius (13. Feb 2009)

Vielleicht hilft das weiter: Sun Tutorial: Java Web Start.

Ebenius


----------

